# Avast klaut Geld



## Klaus Knarrt (31 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, wollte euch nur warnen.
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Avast auf dem Rechner aber wieder vor Jahren deinstalliert, mein Sohnemann hat sich einen neuen Rechner gekauft und die Gratisversion von Avast installiert.
Bei der nächsten Kreditkarten Abrechnung hatte ich dann gesehen dass Avast klammheimlich mein altes Abo reaktiviert hat, ohne Bestätigungsmail, Zugangsdaten oder sonst was.


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2022)

Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2022)

...außerdem, vor Jahren? Seitdem hat sich doch sicher auch das Ablaufdatum deiner Kreditkarte geändert, weil du eine neue hast, oder?



> Um Ihre Virendatenbank aktuell zu halten, werden Sie beim ersten Programmstart gebeten, sich kostenlos zu registrieren. Wer sich nicht direkt registriert, erhält eine Lizenz, die 30 Tage lang gültig ist.



Kann sein, das da was schief gelaufen ist, was auch immer dein Sohn damit zu tun hatte! Wäre toll, wenn du - nach Erklärung von Avast - hier eine Rückmeldung gibst.


----------



## Klaus Knarrt (9 April 2022)

Hallo, Also, Sie haben einfach das alte Abo wieder gestartet ohne irgend eine Meldung. Habe das Geld wieder bekommen und sie haben mein Abo nun endgültig gelöscht. Auf meine Frage warum sie einfach ein Abo wieder reaktivieren habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Auf deine Frage @Reducal ... Kein Ahnung wie sie es gemacht haben. Kann mir vorstellen dass es über Paypal abgerechnet wurde.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2022)

Entweder Kreditkartendaten oder PayPal - beides geht nicht, es sei denn für die Folgebuchung, wenn der Kunde die vorherige Zahlungsweise aktiv  ändert.

Kann sein, dass es an derselben eMailadresse lag oder vielleicht auch an den gleichen Nutzerdaten, die dein Sohn eingegeben hatte. Der Algorithmus beim Buchungssystem erkennt vermutlich automatisiert die Verbindung zu dem bereits bestehenden Datenbestand und ordnet die neue Registrierung der alten bei.

Aber immerhin, hier hat niemand was geklaut und du hast die strittige Buchung zurückbekommen.


----------

